# Faunus Endurance



## ollo (17. April 2004)

Moin,
habe nun schon eine menge zum thema anschlagen des hinterrades an das sattelrohr gelesen und die tips auch ausprobiert, aber nach wie vor das selbe problem. übrigens kann ich die hinterste einstellung garnicht nutzen, der dämpfer (fox vanilla rc)stößt gegen das sattelrohr, also bleibt nur die mittlere und vordere bohrung.  Irgendwie enttäuschend was das konstruiert wurde. oder muß ich tatsächlich einen aktuellen rahmen mit alter dämpfertechnik (rock shox mit weniger hub) fahren, dafür wurde der rahmen konstruiert.


----------



## Endurance (17. April 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was für Tipps Du ausprobiert hast, aber bei mir war das Problem nur beim FAT Albert da bzw. Reifen >=2,35Zoll.

Wenn der Dämpfer ans Sattelrohr schlägt ist er eben zu lang, dazu gibt's ja die Einbaumaße. Das Problem wirst Du bei vielen Rahmen haben ich kann da nicht unbedingt die Schuld bei der Konstruktion sehen. 

Wieso sollte eigentlich nur RS passen es wird doch der DT verbaut??

Leider kann einem oftmals noch nicht mal einer sagen ob die aktuelle Konkurenz passt (z.B. RS ist verbaut passt dann ein Manitou, Fox, DT mit gleicher Einbaulänge?) - es kommt dann die Ausrede man kann ja nicht alles testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. April 2004)

Hi,
ja da haben wir es wieder,es bleibt alles beim alten.
die einbaulänge von 190 mm passt schon, ist ja auch mit bergwerk bei der bestellung abgekaspert worden und das mit RS kommt genau aus diesem hause, die neuen dämpfer haben zuviel hub. irgendwo steht auch ein beitrag das der hub nicht größer als 50 mm sein sollte bei den rahmengrößen l und xl.
sieht so aus als hätte ich ein enduro zum mal an die tanke fahren gekauft. 

ps wie sehe fährst du ein pfadfinder, da ist das sattelrohr ja auch schön gebogen damit nichts mehr anschlägt, ander wie beim faunus.


----------



## Endurance (18. April 2004)

> ps wie sehe fährst du ein pfadfinder, da ist das sattelrohr ja auch schön gebogen damit nichts mehr anschlägt, ander wie beim faunus.



Schon, aber bis vor einigen Wochen bin ich das Fanus gefahren (mit DT Dämpfer 190mm länge). => Also Praxiserfahrung mit Faunus vorhanden    

Übrigens ist meines Wissens nicht der Hub des Dämpfers entscheidend sondern seine Einbaulänge (zumindest für das Anschlagen des Dämpfers am Sattelrohr). Es kann durchaus sein das verschiedene Dämpfer bei gleicher Einbaulänge einen unterschiedlichen Hub haben.


----------



## Faunus (19. April 2004)

Der Fox Dämpfer ist meines Wissens nach 200 mm lang, daher passt dieser nicht in die hintere Aufhängung. Ich fahre den DT mit 190 und da schlägt nur der Fat Albert ans Sattelrohr, andere 2,35er Reifen nicht.


----------



## ollo (19. April 2004)

Hi,
ja ich schon wieder. soviel ich weiß wird die einbaulänge(wenn wir jetz von der regulären bezeichnung ausgehen) von mitte bis mitte der hülsenaufnahme gerechnet und das sind 190 mm. die gesamtlänge des dämpfers liegt bei 210 mm, kann sein das er deshalb nicht in die hintere aufhängung past, wobei es höchsten 3 mm sind die das schraubenloch von den vorderen alu aufnahmen verdeckt werden, irgendwie past da was nicht. das der dämpfer zu viel hub hat, habe ich  von bergwerk selber, wie schon geschrieben stand es schon im forum das es bei den rahmengrößen l und xl zu diesem problem kommt, wenn der hub größer als 50 ist.
ich glaube ich sollte mir lieber einen pfadfinder besorgen, dann ist endlich ruhe.
danke euch !


----------



## maaatin (19. April 2004)

> ich glaube ich sollte mir lieber einen pfadfinder besorgen, dann ist endlich ruhe.


.... oder ein Rad von einem Hersteller kaufen, der seine Produkte so entwickelt und nur solche Teile dafür verkauft, daß nichts streifen kann.....


----------



## ollo (19. April 2004)

ja .... so is es wohl, aber das hätte ich 2001 wissen sollen als ich mir mein erstes bergwerk kaufte (ist auch schon beim großen manituo) und erst das zweite (wo sollte es auch anders sein als beim gr.......)  
jetz habe ich das ding an der backe und ????? obwohl wer hat schon ein rad für fast 5 große scheine als möbelstück im haus stehen hat doch auch was. mann kann wenigstens noch eine jacke dran hängen    oder ne aldi-tüte ist ja auch kultig


----------



## maaatin (20. April 2004)

...mein Tief emfpundenes Beileid! Aber tröste dich lieber ollo, nicht alle Frauen sind so.... Es kommt einmal eine, da wird alles stimmen!


----------



## ollo (20. April 2004)

.... wieso frauen ! ?  heißt das "die faunus"   

fresh greetings from ollo


----------

